# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  مـ ش ـتآق واللهـ كثير } لرآح ـة إزع ـاجكـ   / مجهوديـ ..

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

مـ س ـائكم / صباح ـكم : ش ـوق وَ مـ ح ـبة .. 

.. 

.. 

مدخ ـلـ : 
مـ ش ـتآق واللهـ كثير } لرآح ـة إزع ـاجكـ
مـ ش ـتآق أحـ س ـكـ مثلـ ماكنتـ تفرحـ ليـ

ماتذكر الـ ح ـلمـ يومـ ينآمـ بأدراج ـكـ
تـ ع ـآلـ فـ س ـر غ ـيآبه } ليهـ وإش ـرحـ ليـ 








  



 








 








 













..


..


..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ خ ـرجـ :

تـ ع ـآلـ وإشـ ع ـلـ بـ ص ـمتيـ كلمة } س ـرآجكـ
تـ ع ـآلـ لكنـ إذا مـا ج ـيتـ لكـ رحـ ليـ



..


..


ودمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

طرح موفق .. وتعديلات للصور رائع ..

بوركتي وتسلم اناملك ..

بنتظار جديد مجهودك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 



ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 


أنا على يقين تام 



أنكِ لستِ بحاجة بأن ارفع معنوياتك بحرف واحد من حروفي... 

لأن إبداعكِ الكل يشهد عليه.. 

ولكني .. احب أن أترك بصمة إعجابي الشديد .. 

ودعائي لكِ بتقدم مستمر عزيزتي.. 











>>>شغل مرتب .. وتأثيرات تطلّع الصووور روووعة .. 

تسلم الأيادي يارب... 

دمتي ودام سحر مواضيعكِ الأخاذ.. 

ودام ابداعكِ محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد.. 




موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعـــــــــــــــــه


يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه


إبدااع متواصل

تحياتي

----------


## hope

**

*كآلعااده مبدعه ،،*
*سلمت الأنــآمل حبووبهـ* 
*يعطيك العآفييييه ،،* 

*ننتظر المزيييد ،،* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

ماشـــــــاء الله
                                                                ابداع وروووووعه
                                                             تسلم هالانامل
                                                           دااااااائما وابدا مبدعه
                                                                   ومتميزه 
                                                              يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه
                                                           ننتظر ابداعك المميز
                                                                   موفقه لكل خير انشاء الله
                                                                              دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

مشكورة غناتي على هالصور الروووعه بصراحة

جمـــال و ابداع في نفس الوقت

مجهود بستحق الشكر و الثناء عليه خيتو

الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب .. عساج على القوة ان شاء الله

تحــياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*مرره رووعهـ ...* 
*تمـ حفظ أكثرهم ...~*
*طررريقة قصك والتأثيرآآت اللي عليهم مرره حلووهـ ...* 
*تسسلم لنآ الأنآآمل المبدعهـ يآآرب* 
*ويعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## أسرار الليل

صوور حلووووين مرررره ..
تم لطش الكثـير ..
تسلم يمينك حبيبتي .. 
يعطيك العاافيـه ..
تحيااتي

----------


## نبض قلب

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 


تسلم الأيادي غلاتي ...

جد حلوه وأكيييييييد اللي سوتهآ أحلى ...

يعطيش ألف عافيه غلاتي على المجهود الحلو منش ..


تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرهـ كشخآت وقميلين *_* ،،*

*نآيس مرهـ حبيتهم وتم لطش آغلبهم :) ،،*

*إبدآع قميل شوآق ،،*

*تسلمي ع الطرح الرآئع ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلوووووووووينــ بقوووهـ...~
تسلم يمناكـ ع الصور الجميلهـ ,..,


طرحـ لا عدم ...

تحيااتوو ...~ــــِ~

عاشقة المستحييل...~ُْ!ً}

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبكة الناصرة

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


تـ س ـلم خ ـيي هذا من ذوووقك ..


ونور تـ ش ـريفك الدائم لي هو الأرووع ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـفظك من كل س ـؤؤ ..


ش ـاكررره لك هالـ ح ـضووور ومـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،،


وربي كلامك يـ س ـعدني ويفرح ـني دووووم ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـميكِ من كل ش ـر لأح ــبااابك ..


والروووع ـه بـ ع ـطر تواج ـدكِ ومـ ش ـاررركتك ..


ش ـاااكره لك هالـ ح ـضوور التمميز ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسيرة شوق

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبوووبتي ..


والله هذا من ذوووقك الرائــع ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك من كل مكروووه ..


ش ـكرآ لمروورك ومـ ش ـارركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

hope

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ..


وهذا كله من طيب ذوووقك ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالتواج ـد والمـ ش ـاااركه ..


لا ع ـدمتك ياررب ,,


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وحيده بدنيتي

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، والله من ذوووقك ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلب غ ـاااليكِ ..


ويـ ع ـاافيكِ ويـ ح ـميكِ من كل س ـؤؤ ..


ش ـكرآ لطيب تواااج ـدكِ وتوااص ـلك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

حنين بلا شوق

===

الـ ع ـفووو ح ـبوووبه ،، والرووع ـه بـ ع ـطر مروورك هنـا ..


تـ س ـلمي والله ،، هذا من ذوووقك ..


وربي يـقوويكِ ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل ش ـر ..


ش ـاااكره لك هالطله الـ ح ـلوووه ..


لا تـ ح ـرمينا منها ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

كبرياء

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،،


والروووع ـه بطيب هالتواااص ـل منكِ ..


تـ س ـلمين ع ـيووونك هي الأح ـلى ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ،، ويـ ع ـاافيكِ من كل مكروووه ..


ش ـاااكره لك هالتواااج ـد المميز ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسرار الليل

===

تـ س ـلمييين ،، الأح ـلى هالطله المميزه منكِ ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل س ـؤؤؤ ..


ش ـكرآ لطيب ح ـضووورك ومـ ش ـاااركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

نبض قلب

===

تـ س ـلمين لي غ ـناااتووو ،،


وذوووقك هو الأروووع ياقمر ..


ربي يـ ع ـاافيكِ ويـ ح ـميكِ لأح ــبااابك ..


لا ع ـدمتك ياررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنسه كرزه

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتوو ،، وربي من ذوووقك ..


أيوا عليكِ بالـ ع ـااافيه ^_* ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل ش ـر ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عاشقة المستحيل

===

تـ س ـلمي ،، ع ـيوونك هي الأح ـلى ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ..


ش ـاكره لك مروورك ومـ ش ـااركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## fatemah

صور مرررة نايس 
تسلمييي شواااقة ع الصور الرائعة 
لاعدمنا روعة جديد صورك
سلاموو

----------


## غيمة العشاق

*روعه*

*ماننحرم الجديد*

*تحيااتي*

*غيومه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا  

شواقة 

ابداع  الصور يالغلا 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بخير وسعاده

----------


## شوق المحبة

فطااامي

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبوووبه ،، والله هذا من ذووقك ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلب غ ـاليكِ ..


ش ـاكرره لك طيب مروورك ومـ ش ـاااركتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

غيمة العشاق

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ،، الأروع ع ـطر تواج ـدكِ هُنـا ..


ش ـكراً لـ ح ـضووورك ومـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

sweet magic

===

مراااح ـب ياهلا ح ـبيبتي ..


تـ س ـلمين ،، والله هذا من ذووقك الرآقي ..


ش ـاكره لك توقفك ومـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## قمر القطيف

يعطيك الف عاااااااااااااااافية

و ربي لايحرمنا من ابداعاتكـ المميزة
نتظر  جديدكـ القادم بكل شوق
حافظك ربي

----------


## شوق المحبة

قمر القطيف

===

ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك من كل مكروووه ..


تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه ..


ومـ ش ـكووره عالمروور والمـ ش ـاررركه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أموله

روعه يعطيك الله العآفيه ...&

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

صـــور راائعه ..
سلمت يمناك شوق المحبة .

----------


## شوق المحبة

أموله

===

تـ س ـلمي ح ـبوووبه ،،


ذوووقك هو الأروووع ..


ش ـاكره لك مرووك ومـ ش ـاركتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أميرة بإحساسي

===

تـ س ـلمي غ ـناتووو ،،


هذا من ذوقك الرآقي ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالتواااج ـد والمـ ش ـاركه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اخذيت لي كم صوره اسمحي لي خيه
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شوق المحبة

النظره البريئه

===

ولوووو ،، ع ـليكِ بالـ ع ـااافيه ح ـبوووبه ..


يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك ربي الرح ـمن ..


مـ ش ـكووره عالطله الـ ح ـلوه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مجهووووود اكثر من رااائع
مشكوره خيتو ع الصور
في انتظار إبداعاتك القادمه
تحيااتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

حكايا الشموع

===

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبووبه ،، وذووقك الأرووع ..


الـ ع ـفووو ،، والـ ش ـكر لك عالمرووور الطيب ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الصور اكثرها عجبتني واااااااااجد*
*يسلمووووو شوااقه ع الابداع المميز*
*دووم بانتظار الجديد الاحلى*
*دمتي بــــــــود*

----------


## شوق المحبة

شذوووي

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، والله من ذوووقك ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


مـ ش ـكووره على طيب ح ـضووورك ومـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

